# Is it a beagle?



## Click (Dec 24, 2007)

It's about 15-17 inches from head to tail and 10-12 inches standing on 4 feets. About a month old.

I'm trying to identify it for my father. I don't know its parents or history.


I want to know for two reasons
- it has a bump (cyst or cancer is what it seems to me) and I want to know what other health problems to look for.
- I want to know how big it's going to get

To me it looks like a beagle but it's tail and ears seem to small and short.

NOTE: We are going to take him to a vet for further investigation and classification of the bump


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't really tell but why was it taken away from its mom and its littermates so early? Its hard to tell what a dog is when its a puppy, thats why I can't tell. You generally have to wait till its older to tell since you don't know who the parents were.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2007)

Well it's a long story. My dad works with horses and he was over at a friend's house and he saw the dog. This friend of his was careless with it and let it run around with all the horses galloping around. My dad offered to buy it and did so. My dad has a soft spot for animals and I could make a list of all the animals he has in his house.

It might be older than that, since I really don't know anything about the dog's history.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I'd guess beagle mixed with maybe some kind of terrier. How big it gets will depend on what kind of terrier.

The marking are beagle but the ears are not. Is the tail docked or stub or can we just not see all of it?

It's a very cute dog. I'd see a vet for an overall check-up and vaccinations.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2007)

My dad told me he got all his shot. I'm guessing nobody noticed the bump.

The tail is 2 inches long. I'm not sure if it natural or some kind of cosmetic surgery.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks a bit like a Jack Russell, OK, the fact that it was on a horse farm greatly increases the odds LOL. It's also a fair amount older than 1 mo.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

yeah, I definitely see Jack Russell in there. Don't know that I've ever seen one with his guy's coloring though... 

pretty darn cute.


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, I was told a month old but I was a little sceptic about it. And I can totally see a Jack Russell now that I googled how they looked liked.


And yeah he's pretty cute


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Sure looks more Beagle than anything with a tad mix of some terrier because of the ears maybe. I think he is cute I hope he does not have cancer. Poor little doggie, may he be healthy and well cared for....


----------



## AkitaPup (Dec 24, 2007)

Beagle x Jack Russell Terrier mix is my guess....what a cutie!


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I didn't think a puppy could actually have all its shots at only a month old... or even 2 months old. Shippo didn't even get his FIRST set till 8-9 weeks, and he had 2 more sets after that, spaced out over a few months. I would call up a vet and get their opinion on the shots, just to be sure... from my own personal experience, it's devastating to lose a puppy to something like Parvo because it never properly received all its shots.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Where is the bump? If your dad took him to have his shots it could be a bump from the needle..after Puddles had her shot there was a bump at the site. Good luck with that very cute puppy!


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

looks like my beagle! too cute!!!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I second the Beagle x JRT guess. There is definitely beagle in there, but it's certainly not a purebred.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I really think you've got a Jack Russell there. Tails are not often docked on mixed breeds. I'd also say this guy is closer to 12 wks. Still will need his Rabies shot I'd bet tho. You'll need to check with where he came from to find out for sure what he has and hasn't had as far as vaccinations go. Don't forget to bring a fresh fecal sample to his vet visit as well.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

He is definitely a beagle - mixed with something. He is adorable!!!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Ella'sMom said:


> He is definitely a beagle - mixed with something. He is adorable!!!


Jack's do come in that color combination, why would someone dock a tail on a beagle mix? I agree he is a cutie.

here's a pic. of a younger female Jack pup, she's a female and a bit finer boned than this pup, but I still think he's a Jack:


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

My money is on beagle/jack russel. Although, mostly beagle. I have a beagle with short ears like that but normal tail. I don't think they docked the tail.. Do they dock JRT tails? My best friend has a chihuahua that has a short little stump for a tail, they didn't dock it, it was a birth defect.. he also has backwards dew claws.


----------



## stanley (Jan 21, 2007)

I think it's a Jack. We've got a 1 yr old jack who looked just like that as a puppy. He was mistaken for a beagle all the time. Not any more though, he's definately all jack now.
Lou and Stan


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I totally agree with Dieselsmama! That puppy looks exactly like a Jack Russell Terrior puppy! That would explain why the dog came from a horse farm too. I had a JRT and when he was a pup he looked exactly like that minus the coloring (mine was white with brown face). I've seen MANY purbred JRT's with that coloring though. Your pup has the JRT head shape, ears, body, tail, ect....

You are lucky to have him. He sure is cute! I love JRT's!   
Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## Pawper (Dec 28, 2007)

Tell your dad to get ready and to invest in toys toys toys!! They are a very active dog, very smart, and love to play play play!!!


----------



## precisedjs (Jan 3, 2008)

Pawper said:


> Tell your dad to get ready and to invest in toys toys toys!! They are a very active dog, very smart, and love to play play play!!!


Go play w your dog while you can! One of mine just passed away a few weeks ago.
RIP Fidel


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I think the dog is a Jack Russell after I compared him with pictures of JRT.

I took this video at my dad's house. Those 2 dogs are getting along well and the labrador seems to know its own strength since he's gentle with the pup.

Although, the jack russell did go eat out of the labrador's bowl one night and got bitten to the poing of shedding some blood. But it's all water under the bridge. My dad's other dog is jelaous since she was the one everyone paid attention to before.


Also, the bump on his kneck got noticeably smaller.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yup Jack Russell. Cute as can be. Hopefully the bump was a bug bite or something. Has he seen a vet?


----------



## Click (Dec 24, 2007)

Not recently. Not sure when they plan on taking him, but they will.


----------

